# FMCG (Fast-Moving Consumer Goods) = ταχυκίνητα καταναλωτικά αγαθά / προϊόντα



## drsiebenmal (Apr 17, 2010)

*Fast Moving Consumer Goods (FMCG)* are products that are sold quickly at relatively low cost. Though the absolute profit made on FMCG products is relatively small, they generally sell in large quantities, so the cumulative profit on such products can be large.​(Αγγλοβίκη, εδώ).​Υπάρχει κάτι παγιωμένο στα καθημάς; Μερσί.:)


----------



## sunshine (Apr 17, 2010)

Το βρήκα Ταχυκίνητα Καταναλωτικά Αγαθά ή Προϊόντα αλλά δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι παγιωμένο.


----------



## Cadmian (Apr 18, 2010)

Υπάρχουν πολλά αποτελέσματα για _ταχέως κινούμενα καταναλωτικά αγαθά_. Αλλού πάλι αναφέρονται ως _καταναλωτικά αγαθά γρήγορης μετακίνησης_, και αλλού ως _αγαθά ταχείας κατανάλωσης_.
Πάντως το ευρετήριο όρων εισαγωγών/εξαγωγών (κάπου βόσκει στο διαδίκτυο), τα αναφέρει απλά ως _προϊόντα ευρείας κατανάλωσης_ με την εξής επεξήγηση:

Προϊόντα ευρείας κατανάλωσης / Fast moving consumer goods (FMCG): 
Φθηνά είδη καθημερινής χρήσης που αγοράζονται και χρησιμοποιούνται γρήγορα.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 18, 2010)

Επίσης: καταναλωτικά προϊόντα ταχείας κίνησης.


----------



## nickel (Apr 18, 2010)

Cadmian said:


> Προϊόντα ευρείας κατανάλωσης / Fast-moving consumer goods (FMCG):
> Φθηνά είδη καθημερινής χρήσης που αγοράζονται και χρησιμοποιούνται γρήγορα.


+1
(Το 'χα άχτι, να το γράψω έτσι.)

Με διόρθωση του _Fast Moving_ σε *Fast-Moving*.


----------



## Cadmian (Apr 18, 2010)

Και εμένα μου φαίνεται σωστή αντιστοιχία (με βάση τον αγγλικό ορισμό). Εναλλακτικά, υπάρχει κάποιο στοιχείο που να διαχωρίζει τα προϊόντα ευρείας κατανάλωσης με τα καταναλωτικά προϊόντα ταχείας κίνησης/ διακίνησης (ή οτιδήποτε άλλο έχει αναφερθεί);


----------



## Themis (Apr 18, 2010)

Το ερώτημα ήταν: "Υπάρχει κάτι παγιωμένο στα καθημάς;". Δεν το γνωρίζω, και άλλωστε αρκετά ειπώθηκαν. Εντελώς θεωρητικά όμως (επαγγελματική διαστροφή γαρ) αναρωτήθηκα πώς θα μου φαινόταν λογικό να αποδοθούν. Σκέφτηκα "ταχείας ανάλωσης" και "συνεχούς ανάλωσης" και κατέληξα (εννοείται, προσωρινά) στο όχι απολύτως σαφές αλλά αρκετά δηλωτικό "συνεχούς διακίνησης".


----------



## Themis (Apr 18, 2010)

> υπάρχει κάποιο στοιχείο που να διαχωρίζει τα προϊόντα ευρείας κατανάλωσης με τα καταναλωτικά προϊόντα ταχείας κίνησης/ διακίνησης (ή οτιδήποτε άλλο έχει αναφερθεί);


Όπως φαίνεται, τα fast moving είναι ταχείας και συνεχούς ανάλωσης. Το αυτοκίνητο μπορεί να θεωρηθεί "ευρείας κατανάλωσης" στις ανεπτυγμένες χώρες αλλά, ακόμα κι αν τρέχει με 200, δεν δικαιούται να θεωρηθεί fast moving.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 18, 2010)

Themis said:


> Όπως φαίνεται, τα fast moving είναι ταχείας και συνεχούς ανάλωσης. Το αυτοκίνητο μπορεί να θεωρηθεί "ευρείας κατανάλωσης" στις ανεπτυγμένες χώρες αλλά, ακόμα κι αν τρέχει με 200, δεν δικαιούται να θεωρηθεί fast moving.


LOL

Καλημέρα και σας ευχαριστώ όλους. FWIW (κι εγώ ήθελα να χωρέσω κανά δυό τέτοια κάποια φορά :)) στο κείμενο που επιμελούμαι, ο μεταφραστής έχει αποδώσει μια σειρά από διαδοχικά CEO, FMCG company και CMO, FMCG company κλπ με _Διευθύνων σύμβουλος εταιρείας καταναλωτικών προϊόντων με μεγάλη κίνηση_ κπλ και αναρωτήθηκα μήπως υπήρχε κανένα καθιερωμένο ακρωνύμιο που δεν είχε υπόψη του, αλλά μπα...

Ή να ρισκάρω κανένα ΔΣ ΕΠΕΚ και τους βάλω να ψάχνουν στο νέτι (άσε, μάλλον όχι, γιατί θα μπλεχτούν με τις εκλογές του '52 και το Μαύρο Καβαλάρη).


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 18, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> *Fast Moving Consumer Goods (FMCG)* are products that are sold quickly at relatively low cost. Though the absolute profit made on FMCG products is relatively small, they generally sell in large quantities, so the cumulative profit on such products can be large.


Το γεγονός ότι πωλούνται σε μεγάλες ποσότητες δεν δείχνει ότι είναι "αναλώσιμα"; Προσπαθώ να σκεφτώ προϊόντα που πωλούνται με μικρό κέρδος αλλά σε μεγάλες ποσότητες, και μόνο αναλώσιμα μού έρχονται στο μυαλό.


----------



## Themis (Apr 18, 2010)

> Το γεγονός ότι πωλούνται σε μεγάλες ποσότητες δεν δείχνει ότι είναι "αναλώσιμα"; Προσπαθώ να σκεφτώ προϊόντα που πωλούνται με μικρό κέρδος αλλά σε μεγάλες ποσότητες, και μόνο αναλώσιμα μού έρχονται στο μυαλό.


Εύλογο το ερώτημα, αλλά η απάντηση είναι δύσκολη επειδή δεν υπάρχει σαφής ορισμός των αναλωσίμων. Το πρόβλημα γίνεται π.χ. οφθαλμοφανές βάσει των ορισμών του Webster: con•sum•a•ble (kÃn sÁÆmÃ bÃl), adj.
1.	able or meant to be consumed, as by eating, drinking, or using: consumable goods.
2.	liable to be used up or depleted: comsumable resources.
–n.
3.	Usually, consumables. something that is produced to be consumed, as processed food or fuel.
Στην οικονομική ορολογία η μόνη καθιερωμένη διάκριση είναι ανάμεσα σε διαρκή / ημιδιαρκή / μη διαρκή αγαθά (όχι κατ' ανάγκην καταναλωτικά, αλλά μπορούμε να το εξειδικεύσουμε). Τα μη διαρκή καταναλωτικά αγαθά είναι εξ ορισμού αναλώσιμα, δηλαδή με τη χρήση φθείρονται και μας τελειώνουν - όσο κι αν αυτό είναι πολύ λιγότερο προφανές απ' ό,τι φαίνεται. Το ζήτημα είναι ότι το fast-moving θέλει να πει κάτι παραπάνω: όχι μόνο αναλώσιμα αλλά και λίγο-πολύ συνεχούς κατανάλωσης. Υπάρχουν αναλώσιμα είδη υπερπολυτελείας (όπως, παλαιότερα τουλάχιστον, το μαύρο χαβιάρι και πολλά που δεν υποπίπτουν εύκολα στην αισθητηριακή αντίληψη των κοινών θνητών) που εμφανώς δεν εμπίπτουν στα fast-moving. Πρόκειται δηλαδή για είδη _ευρείας και συνεχούς_ κατανάλωσης, άρα κατά τεκμήριο χρειώδη σχετικά χαμηλού κόστους, και ο όρος είναι σχετικά πρόσφατος και, απ' όσο ξέρω, όχι καθιερωμένος.


----------



## nickel (Apr 18, 2010)

Βιάστηκα να υποστηρίξω έναν διαδεδομένο όρο, αλλά δεν έχουμε να κάνουμε με υπότιτλους. Για παράδειγμα, ποια είναι τα «ηλεκτρονικά είδη ευρείας κατανάλωσης»; Μα έτσι μεταφράζουν τα _consumer electronics_! Δηλαδή τα «είδη ευρείας κατανάλωσης» μπορεί να είναι απλώς συνώνυμο των «καταναλωτικών αγαθών» (αλλιώς μεταφράζει κάτι με το _mass_ μπροστά: mass market products / goods κ.τ.ό.). Οπότε έχουμε, όπως λέει ο Themis, πρόβλημα με τα διαρκή καταναλωτικά, που δεν «φεύγουν γρήγορα». Για τον νέο όρο χρειαζόμαστε νέα απόδοση και δεν φαίνεται να έχει καθιερωθεί κάτι (μόνο το «ταχείας» έδωσε πολλά, όχι όλα εύστοχα: ταχείας διακίνησης, ταχείας κατανάλωσης, ταχείας κυκλοφορίας, ταχείας κίνησης). Αν δεχτούμε ότι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με την «ταχεία κίνηση» (όπως υπάρχει με τη «διακίνηση αγαθών», που με πάει στις μεταφορές, ή με την «ταχεία κατανάλωση», που με πάει σ' αυτό που γίνεται όταν φύγει το προϊόν από το σουπερμάρκετ), τότε γιατί να μην πούμε το εντελώς αντίστοιχο «ταχυκίνητα», που άλλωστε χρησιμοποιούν αρκετοί έγκυροι; (Για αρχικά, φαίνεται να χρησιμοποιούν το αγγλικό, δόκτορα. Να 'ταν και κανένα ακρωνύμιο.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 23, 2010)

sunshine said:


> Το βρήκα Ταχυκίνητα Καταναλωτικά Αγαθά ή Προϊόντα αλλά δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι παγιωμένο.


Άκουσα τον πρόεδρο του ΕΣΒΕΠ (ελληνικός σύνδεσμος βιομηχανιών επώνυμων προϊόντων) σε τηλεοπτική συνέντευξη (στο ΣΚΑΪ) να τα αποκαλεί *ταχυκίνητα* προϊόντα.


----------



## Alfie (May 24, 2010)

Προϊόντα ευρείας και άμεσης κατανάλωσης 

ήταν η απόδοση που είχα καταθέσει σε μια προηγούμενη :grin: ζωή.


----------



## Alfie (May 24, 2010)

Κάποτε θα μάθω -αν βρω την πηγή- τα χαμογελάκια τα δικά σας!


----------



## Alfie (May 24, 2010)

Το βρήκα μόνος μου


----------



## nickel (May 24, 2010)

Έτσι γράφονται τα παραμύθια. Σαν τον γενναίο ραφτάκο, που σκότωσε εφτά με ένα χτύπημα... 

Καλωσήρθες!


----------



## Alfie (May 24, 2010)

Όταν παίζαμε μπάλα στις αλάνες κάποιες στιγμές η μπάλα έπεφτε είτε πίσω από σύρματα είτε γενικά μακριά.
Τότε κάποιος απευθυνόταν σε αργόσχολο που ήταν κοντά στη μπάλα ώστε να τη "στείλει" πίσω.
"Έλα μπάλα!" μια δυό φορές. Και επειδή συνήθως ο θεατής αδιαφορούσε, ο κραυγάζων συνέχιζε:
"Άστο μην πας, θα πάω μόνος μου". ;)


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 23, 2014)

Αναβίωση νήματος.


nickel said:


> Για παράδειγμα, ποια είναι τα «ηλεκτρονικά είδη ευρείας κατανάλωσης»; Μα έτσι μεταφράζουν τα _consumer electronics_!


Είναι σωστή αυτή η μετάφραση; Έχει καθιερωθεί πλέον; Επειδή βλέπω στο ΙΑΤΕ:Ηλεκτρονικά είδη καταναλωτού
Ηλεκτρονικές συσκευές ευρείας κατανάλωσης
Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση Κατασκευαστών Ηλεκτρονικών Συσκευών Ευρείας Κατανάλωσης
​
Το φτωχό μου μυαλό λέει ότι "consumer" δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα "ευρεία κατανάλωση". Μπορεί ένα προϊόν να απευθύνεται στον καταναλωτή, αλλά σε μια πολύ συγκεκριμένη ομάδα καταναλωτών με συγκεκριμένες ανάγκες.


----------



## Themis (Jun 23, 2014)

Απολύτως εύλογη η ένσταση για το consumer electronics, αλλά η χρήση του όρου έχει περάσει από χίλια κύματα, μαζί με την τεχνολογία, τις μεθόδους παραγωγής και τον τρόπο διανομής. Αρχικά συνδεόταν περισσότερο με το entertainment σε διάκριση από το computing, μετά προέκυψαν έντονες τάσεις συγχώνευσης των δύο, ενώ ακόμα και τα «μη καταναλωτικά» ηλεκτρονικά προϊόντα έτειναν συχνά-πυκνά να μετασχηματίζονται σε υπηρεσίες που συναρμόζουν και συνδυάζουν εν πολλοίς «καταναλωτικά» προϊόντα.

Οι ορισμοί που βρίσκω πρόχειρους δεν είναι ταυτόσημοι (π.χ. μόνο «συσκευές»; μόνο για χρήση από καταναλωτές; περιλαμβάνονται τα κομπιούτερ; το λογισμικό; κτλ.):

A broad field of electronics that includes devices such as TVs, VCRs, radios, walkie-talkies, hi-fi stereo, home theater, handheld and software-based games as well as Internet appliances. It implies that people are purchasing these products for casual use and entertainment rather than professional use. However, each year, consumer electronics (CE) become as sophisticated as yesteryear's professional gear. [The Free Dictionary]

Consumer electronics refers to any device containing an electronic circuit board that is intended for everyday use by individuals. This encompasses a massive category of electronics that includes televisions, cameras, digital cameras, PDAs, calculators, VCRs, DVDs, clocks, audio devices, headphones, camcorders, and many other home products. [Webopedia]

Consumer electronics (abbreviated CE) are electronic equipment intended for everyday use, most often in entertainment, communications and office productivity.
Main products include radio receivers, television sets, MP3 players, video recorders, DVD players, digital cameras, camcorders, personal computers, video game consoles, telephones and mobile phones. Increasingly these products have become based on digital technologies, and have largely merged with the computer industry in what is increasingly referred to as the consumerization of information technology such as those invented by Apple Inc. and MIT Media Lab. [Wikipedia]

Στην πράξη, νομίζω ότι consumer electronics χαρακτηρίζονται συνήθως τα ηλεκτρονικά προϊόντα που μας αγναντεύουν από τα ράφια των υλικών ή διαδικτυακών καταστημάτων – τυποποιημένα και ετοιμοπαράδοτα, άσχετα αν η κατανάλωσή τους είναι ευρεία ή όχι.

Σύμφωνα με την κλασική οικονομική διάκριση μεταξύ consumer goods και producer (ή investment) goods, και μολονότι τα πράγματα απέχουν πολύ από το να είναι σαφή, νομίζω ότι η ασφαλέστερη απόδοση είναι _καταναλωτικά ηλεκτρονικά (προϊόντα)_. Αν οι Αμερικάνοι μιλήσουν για ευρύτητες και μαζικότητες, θα το κάνουμε κι εμείς, αλλά δεν είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να προτρέχουμε.


----------

